# Suck on this ya Bastards



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work LB.

Congrats on passing your Spanish exam.


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicely done and a great start for the season.

I have heard of a few being caught in the last week now. 2 more days and I have 3 months off. I can't wait to get out there and put some of my own rigs to the test as well.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

You sir are a bastard.

Nice fish tho.

Cheers jay


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Well done ya fat Barstard


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Badly done ya BASTARD!

Three gaff shots and an interminable period without lip grips...I thought you were going to loose it.* 

* Congratulations Scott. Virgin no more. The excitement is understandable. Top marks for effort and persistence.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Well done Lazy

I had a late one from Kings
Tried trolling rigged bait and big deep diver out and around the Blinker to no avail but picked up a feed in between
A few mac tuna around but did not chase them

Cheers
Mark


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Flawless victory LB you bastard! Congrats mate go the homemade pillie rig. Love the woo hoo as well.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done LB. 
Your gaff works as good as mine 

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## danielc (Oct 16, 2012)

Well done on your first spanish.
May there be many more. Not too many...

Was anybody else worried when he took the gaff out and grabbed the fish by the head?
Then took the hooks out? 
Also when he put the gaff between his legs that was fun too...

Can't wait to be all flustered and buzzing again with my next spanish...


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

About time yer LazyBASTARD!! :lol:
Just watched your video. Lucky it was a keeper , all the stab wounds won't have done it any good.
Your camera angle is right, it's just your fat head and short arms that are wrong, yer bastard. :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats scott.
bet you went to bed last night with a big smile on your face.

very nice sweetlip too there bogey, love those fish. go so hard for the first 5 seconds , like lightning (actually probably like a spanish mack)


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your first spaniard Scotty


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Didn't I see your car outside the seafood place on Saturday Scott??


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

mangajack said:


> Didn't I see your car outside the seafood place on Saturday Scott??


Yep.The fish markets. That's where he bought the Spaniard. You can fool some of the people Scotty boy......


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL, not the best training vid for how to handle potentially undersized fish....


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Noice one lazy. Pretty keen to get back up the coast and chase some mackerel.
Now you've got me super keen.
Great result....,.how does it go... Bastard. ;-) 
Hopefully see ya out there
Wayno


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Isn't that a little small for a Spanish?

Just saying


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats on the spaniard.
Tasty haul of fish there, my wife would leave me if she saw that, I'm busy trying to convince her that st bakers are the jewel of the sea.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

scoman said:


> Isn't that a little small for a Spanish?
> 
> Just saying


hehe, they all start out small at some stage, they can't all be Carnster sized. 75cm is the minimum size and this one was around 77cm from what Scott was saying so all good. Gotta admit though, it's not often we see smaller ones here in SEQ, usually by the time they make their way down here they're a bit bigger than the smaller ones that seem to be a bit more common up north.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Alls well that ends well. I usually try the tail grab if the size is in doubt, but he was most def legal and you are certainly one up on me so far this season, for now. Happy chewing.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that a little small for a Spanish?
> ...


I've heard the EAC has been pushing further and further south. Maybe Keza will have a better chance.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

What he said :lol: .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> .... but he was most def legal and you are certainly one up on me so far this season, for now.


As if LB. or anyone, needed a reminder. :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, and just for the record, I did express an interest in fishing this area before LB snagged this little beauty.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63637


----------

